# Skiles non-committal on Redd's return



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> "We're just going to wait and see when he's cleared to play, when that is, and go from there," said Skiles. "See where we are. See where he's at. He's got something in his mind (for a return) and I think that's important that he's got goals in his mind about when he's going to come back. That's fine. But that's no reason to pre-judge any of it."
> 
> Skiles was asked if there was a cut-off date after which it would serve no purpose to have Redd join the team.
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/114769754.html


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

good.. he wont save the season


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Redd is finished as a Buck.


----------



## JonMatrix (Apr 8, 2003)

I don't think they were planning on Redd coming back at all, but with unusual amount of injury problems this team seems to have (this season and in recent seasons), I think he has a shot at seeing floor time this season. I feel like this team has only been relatively "healthy" maybe one year (last year up until Bogut's elbow injury) in the past few years. Regardless, it's a smart play by Skiles to leave the possibility open that Redd could return.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Redd will come back to Milwaukee, set foot in the Cousins Center, take a jump shot, and hurt his knee again, making the any decision the Bucks will have to make about him moot.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Really too bad about him. Guy was a dynamite scorer.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

I like his game...didn't really get his moneys worth with that last one.


----------

